# New Hobby Premium Drive.



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Just thought I would make a post to see if anyone else has a Premium Drive. Got ours ( 65 GF ) on 2nd May 2014 – yes I know it’s early days but at the moment delighted with the vehicle ( wish I could say the same about the dealer – no names ).

Before this we had another manufacturer for a couple of years and before that a Hobby 750FML which we loved – so we are hoping for more of the same.

I am thinking about starting a new dealership called “Mediocre Service” – I am sure I would be inundated with people looking for a step-up in service !

Say hello if you have / get a Premium drive.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Pm on way


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Just to say "Hi" and to let you know that although we seem to be in a bit of a minority us Hobbyists, (the rest haven't caught on to the fact that they are such good MH's yet !........yes, OK it's only a joke 8)) we are still out here keeping an eye on the Hobby page.

When I first read your post I imagined that Premium Drive was some sort of insurance policy (sorry), but when I Googled that with 65GF I can now see that it's a very, very smart new edition to the fleet.

Well done, and enjoy. MICK.


----------

